# Love my boy!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just recently started asking Cisco for focus and he learned so fast! (2 or 3 sessions really) He has that natural focus and I just LOVE it!  Love my boy, he is so much fun! :wub:









The day I started asking for Focus


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

that's great.:thumbup:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Good job! He is so handsome.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! We had club training yesterday and I started heeling him there for the very first time, they actually put another dog on the field with me  and although I was concern at first (I have not done distractions with Cisco yet since he is just beginning his focus heeling) He did very very good!!! He is learning so fast. I just LOVE him.  :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been gone for the forum for around 9 months but.... I remember Cisco... that little guy is a HUNK!!! I didn't know you planned on keeping him... not that I blame you...anyone who gets their hands on a pup like that should take him and RUN!!!!!!

Congrats on the focus!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Jamie, I took him to SchH training last night and once again he did freaking awesome!!! I love this boy so much. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love his temperament, his drives, everything!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Genetic Obedience is what we call it. I love it! Glad hes making you so happy


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

He looks AWESOME! My next dog will most certainly have natural focus.....well I hope!!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I have Kimber "wait" as I open the door to go outside, when he looks up at me and makes eye contact we go out. Is this the beginning of asking for 'focus'? He's only 4 months old, so I hope I'm not asking too much of him.....but he seems to be getting it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! And no, you are not asking too much of him.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yep! And no, you are not asking too much of him.


Thanks! Cisco is just beautiful by the way!! I love reading about your excercises and seeing your awesome pictures!!! I'm learning a lot on this forum and hoping that I'm moving in the right direction with my little guy. We are going to join a dog club when he's 6 months old and start with the basic obedience, although we're doing great right now with 'sit', 'down', 'kennel', 'wait', 'leave it' and 'drop it'. I just can't get him to walk nicely on a leash, he is so determined and just wants to 'go'! I don't mean to hijack your post, just wondering your thoughts on that or if that's something we will work on at great lengths at training


----------

